# African Cichlids



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

In a 72 gallon barebottom tank. I just pushed all the gravel 
forward just for the hell of it. Fluval 405 does the job with 50%
water changes every 2 weeks. When I have time I do more but that's the average lol.
5 blue dolphins 
1red zebra
1 yellow lab
1yellow tail acei
1afra cobue
2 German reds (not sure tho) 
2 sunshine peacocks 
3 plecos 

Thnx.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*magnifishent!*

that's right I just made that up. If you've heard this before it's just a coincidence LOL!


----------

